# Carbon weave on a Scott CR1 Team 2006



## moregravyplease (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a "new" Scott CR1 Team, 2006 (I think) that does not have the broad carbon weave pattern that I usually see on other Scott frames of that era. While the fork has that "Scott weave," the carbon weave on the frame appears standard. Has anyone else seen this? Is there any significance?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*12k*



moregravyplease said:


> I have a "new" Scott CR1 Team, 2006 (I think) that does not have the broad carbon weave pattern that I usually see on other Scott frames of that era. While the fork has that "Scott weave," the carbon weave on the frame appears standard. Has anyone else seen this? Is there any significance?



If I'm not mistaken all CR1s have a 12k weave. Can you post pics of your frame? I don't think that CR1 has changed its weave pattern since 2004. I have a 2007 and it looks like the frame and fork has the same weave patterns.

Joe


----------

